# North Dakota State Highschool Hockey



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Well look like its going to be Grand Forks Central vs. Grand Forks Red River in the Championship game tomorrow night. Yesterday Central pulled off the big 6-2 upset over minot (undefeated). Then today another upset. In Overtime Central's Jake Marto scored the winning goal to put the Knights over the Spoilers (knights were 0-3 against grafton this year).
Then tonight Red River defeated Fargo South to send them to the championship.
Should be a good game tomorrow night!!!

GO KNIGHTS!!!

:beer:


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Gotta cheer for the Redskins.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

What a HORRIBLE game! :eyeroll: 
Shots weer 31-10 in RR's favor.

:eyeroll:


----------



## DCOYNUT (Nov 27, 2003)

I think the refing in the EDC Tourny was god awful. Those teams shouldn't have even been in that game. South did great in edc but played poorlyin state, GPR should have been in the championship, North got screwed by the refs too. i heard that there is a petition to get western refs for EDC and eastern refs go west. That would be nice!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I didn't see much of EDC but I saw most of the state games since I was working the State Tournament. I will NOT claim to be a hockey expert, but can you really blame reffing?

Could it be possible that playing that many games in a few weekends would have an effect on the players? For state that is 3 games in three days. I am sure that this will give some teams a disadvantage and some teams an advantage.

Just a thought. I do like that idea of putting West refs to the East and East refs to the West though.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

The need to split the Regions to North and South...but that's a whole other topic!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Doesn't matter what happens in the regular season once you make it to state...you need to bring your game and be ready to play. Great teams turn it up a notch in big games.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

If you think the officiating in the State Hockey Tournament was bad, check out this weekends EDC basketball boys and girls tournaments.
It turns into a football game out there and they make go* *amn sure that Fargo and GF schools are the only ones that can make it to the State Tournament.
Guess where 6 or 7 of the 8 officials make their residency.

Ding, ding, ding, you got it, slbck's.

cootkiller :******:


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

I don't know what the ref's were like in the east tourney I didn't think it was that bad at state and there were refs from the west, not many. One thing that is obvious is the East refs are getiing old! Do they have many moving up the ranks? This is what the west has been good at or at least Minot. We have and are continue to produce some quaulity officials, as well as some not so good.

As for going north/south vs east west, ya it would be better for the west but I'm not going to start crying about it like the Minot coaching staff does. Is it fair that the tourney is not on a rotation heck ya! but thats no different than some of the other state tournements. Should it be moved from one of the best hockey buildings in the country? Alot was said about the advatage of playing in the Ralph before State as an advantage to the east do to something as simple as the high glass. Minot for instance runs a 2-1-2 with a pinch and it was easily overcome by Central by dumping high of the glass, something no west rink has. Thats the fault of the coaching staff not the location of the tourney.

To change from east west will be more $ than people think. Hotel rooms, more gas, more $ for everthing, it won't go over well. The West needs to get over it, life isn't fair so why should hockey be, just do what it takes to overcome, thats what hockey is about. The East comes to play at State! thats why Minot lost not the rink, not the rotation, they just got beat, weather it was coaching or the kids it dosn't matter, they didn't come to play on Thursday. Look at the spoilers they didn't look good all year Minot killed them prior in the season, but you talk about a team that comes to play at the right time!

TC


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Tail Chaser -

I think you're right on most accounts. Money is a huge issue when it comes to changing the regions. However, other than when Minot and Bismarck where in the Final, how often is a West team in the final? Hardly ever.

They just need to do something to make it more competitive in the west. Maybe they need to play a few more non region games or have a mini state tourney around Christmas where some West team can play some better competition. If a team plays the same competition year in and year out, how will they ever get better??? Playing all West teams right now is like playing a JV schedule. You don't get any better...


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

G Pride, Your right about playing the teams in the west, Minot has been in the Final 3 times I think but the last 12 years we can't get out of the sunshine round. The coaches have the scheduleing meeting and have the option of playing a team only once and calling it a 4 point game. This would be one way to play more non-west games. they could play power house teams in Canada or take a trip east, just one idea.

TC


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

TC -

I agree with you...not sure why they don't go up to Canada and play some of those teams. I'm sure some of the Canadien teams would love to come down to Minot and play.

They just need to figure something out when it comes to competition.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Tail Chaser,

I hear you on your opinions about the Ralph. I would agree that East teams have an advantage by playing in the arena during the season. With such a great facility, and the motels and restaurants GF has to offer, I think it is a good idea for state hockey to be in GF every year. Yes, I live here (Grand Forks), so maybe I am biased.

However, I also am the girls track coach at GFC, and it is my opinion that the State Track Meet should be held at the BSC Bowl every year in Bismarck. I don't think it should be rotated. They have by far the best track venue. The atmosphere with all of the team camps surrounding the track is unreal. Yes, we have to travel from the East, but it is fun for the kids. That is what is important. The whole purpose is to make it a lasting memory for the athletes.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

I agree, I don't think I said it should be rotated i think I mentioned it as some have whined about it. It will always be a hot topic. Some towns draw better for other sports. the state b-ball never does that well when it is in Fargo our GF but have it in Minot or Bismarck and the towns go nuts. The last thing I would want is to have the state Hockey tourney in Minot. The All Seasons Arean is a joke of a hockey rink. And the other MAYSA is to small. Bismarck is the only other option, can they handle it? I doubt it, and Fargo isn't any better.

TC


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I know the NDHSAA talked with Bismarck about hosting the hockey tourney either last year or the year before because REA was going to allow alcohol in the suites during the high school games. In the long run, REA finally told its suite holders that they couldn't have alcohol in their suites...

Bismarck said they didn't want to host it but said they could if necessary...

(that from a member of the NDHSAA)


----------

